# Getting married in Dubai



## slade999 (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what documentation is required to get legally married in Dubai? What are the first steps and where do we start? please help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

slade999 said:


> Does anyone know what documentation is required to get legally married in Dubai? What are the first steps and where do we start? please help!!!!!!!!!!


Here's what we did:
We got married in St. Mary's Church Dubai. Then got the church marriage certificate attested by the Ministry of Interior and the Ministry of Foreign affairs. Once the certificate is attested, you can then register it in your respective embassies so that the marriage is legal in your country too. Hope this helps.
This seems to be the general procedure followed as per my understanding. As long as you both practice the same religion and are of the same nationality, it's pretty simple.
Congratulations and best wishes for a happy wedded life!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

what if you didn't want it to be legal in your home country but to be legal here?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess you just don't register the marriage in your embassy? I'm not sure but I think if your marriage is legal here, its legal in your country too. Basically, you can't get anything officially done here as a married couple unless your certificate is attested by the proper authorities.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

slade999 said:


> Does anyone know what documentation is required to get legally married in Dubai? What are the first steps and where do we start? please help!!!!!!!!!!


Depends on your nationality and religion. Check with your embassy.

You'll need passport, residence visa, maybe birth certificate, and evidence you aren't already married.

Christians usually get married at a church, sometimes an embassy, then Dubai Marriage Court to get documents certified or something.

Muslims get marriage certified at Dubai Marriage Court.


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

errr....what's the point of getting married if it cannot be made legal in one's home country?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

yum said:


> errr....what's the point of getting married if it cannot be made legal in one's home country?


I know I might just get in a lot of trouble if I even try to offer some possible scenarios...


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

ccr said:


> I know I might just get in a lot of trouble if I even try to offer some possible scenarios...



goodness, ccr.....if they just want to have a relationship, just have one! but i don't think it's fair to the woman to make her believe that she's married only to find out in the end that it's only binding in UAE.....not good :|


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

yum said:


> errr....what's the point of getting married if it cannot be made legal in one's home country?


To satisfy UAE authorities - pregnant, living together, sponsor spouse for visa. I'm not trying to say it's right or wrong, just a consequence of laws regarding relationships in the UAE.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

yum said:


> goodness, ccr.....if they just want to have a relationship, just have one! but i don't think it's fair to the woman to make her believe that she's married only to find out in the end that it's only binding in UAE.....not good :|


I know this is probably going to start a debate but I'm pretty sure that there are lots of women out there who are perfectly happy just being in a marriage for technical reasons as Bonk has pointed out. I don't think it's fair to assume that they are being misled.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

slade999 said:


> Does anyone know what documentation is required to get legally married in Dubai? What are the first steps and where do we start? please help!!!!!!!!!!


I wrote this a while ago, but the facts are still valid, even if some costs have increased.

The costs and procedures to walk down the aisle - The National Newspaper

Some churches (such as Holy Trinity) offer the services - for a fee - of a PRO who will handle all the ministry paperwork
-


----------

